

Founder's block on choosing a name? Try DARE. - Jun8
http://dare.wisc.edu/?q=node/163

======
Jun8
These are 100 selected entries, if you want more, they've published four
volumes, the fifth one is on the way. Some I thought were good: futz,
pilancillo, pipjenny, schnibble, izzard (the really good ones, I'm keeping to
myself!)

------
joshfinnie
This could be fun! The next Foursquare: Pelota!

